# 2015 World Endurance Championship Calendar Released



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The WEC had released its 2015 calendar of events and we found it over on *Sportscar365*. Interestingly, it now includes a race at the Nurburgring, which is good considering Audi and Porsche are German and even Toyota's WEC effort is based in Germany.

2015 FIA World Endurance Championship Schedule

March 27-28 — Prologue Test at Paul Ricard
April 12 — Silverstone
May 2 — Spa-Francorchamps
May 31 — Le Mans Test Day
June 13-14 — 24 Hours of Le Mans
August 30 — Nürburgring
September 19 — Circuit of The Americas
October 11 — Fuji Speedway
November 1 — Shanghai
November 21 — Bahrain

*Schedule subject to approval by FIA World Council


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Always said:


> Wow, That is good news the 2014 FIA World Endurance Championship may have five rounds still left to run:screwy:


I'd like to see them add more events. There's talk that Nurburgring could be a temporary addition though there really should be a German round and this track is of course such a great one. I'd like to see a second or even third event added in the USA... specifically Sebring and Road Atlanta.


----------

